# 1g Planted Tank Journal



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

i have the same tank, i like it alot but the light is really high up and you will have alot of light spillage. what i did was i cut it and then melt them together again, it looks much better because it more concentrated. i also found out that triming it is a PITA, so i choose to go with slower and smaller growing plants. Have Fun!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Doesn't look like you cycled the tank for that betta.......


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

A lot of people said I wouldn't need to cycle the tank because of all the bacteria I'm putting in it from my 10g. It is a 1g tank. The substrate is Shulz's Aquatic Soil from the 10g. All the plants are from the 10g, and same with the rock. I will be testing for ammonia and nitrite daily. 

Smalltank


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

HC is a food foreground for that tank, along with ET, glosso, and MAYBE hairgrass, but in a pico it's pretty big. i would either lower the light-alot, or get a better one.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks nice so far. Beautiful Betta! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks, RESGuy. 
For a foreground I've decided to get Glosso. I think it will look good with all the other plants in there. Anyway, I added more clippings from the 10g. The new additions are Java Fern and Watersprite. I took out the Sunset Hygro and put it in the 10g, then put a small stem in the 1g of it. It is planted in the foreground as of now. When it gets bigger, I will put it in the back. Of course, here are the pictures
What I feed my Betta(1 type for 1 day to have a variety)








Full Tank:








Left:








Middle:








Right: (Sorry about the betta, there are 2 Bacopa stems and wisteria.)








I will not add any more plants atm. I will just let these fill in. Once my LFS gets glosso, I'll be on my way there!

Smalltank


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Beautiful Betta...
I agree you shouldn't need to cycle this planted pico for a Betta. 
He should be happy in there


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

I love your tank. Beautiful and for me - extremely motivational. 

I LOVE a beautiful Nano (or Pico). 

From what I understand, once you put a plant in any tank - 
the roots have SO MANY beneficial bacteria (on the roots ALONE) - the tank is automatically completely cycled. 

If anyone can confirm or clarify that, I would appreciate it. 

But that is what I have read. 

Great tank and great photos!


----------



## cpirate (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you concerned about your beta jumping out with an open top? I've read they like to jump.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Jimbo205 said:


> From what I understand, once you put a plant in any tank -
> the roots have SO MANY beneficial bacteria (on the roots ALONE) - the tank is automatically completely cycled.


Not true. You can't just toss plants in a tank and call it cycled.....because it hasn't cycled. Sure it certainly helps. I had a ton of plants in my 40g and it still went through a cycle like it should but the cycle was much shorter and not as *looks for the right word* "strong" as normal. On really small tanks this is fine but larger ones, it isn't. You still *should* cycle it.

You have a nice pico going on. Just make sure to keep up with water changes as once something goes wrong, it will go wrong fast in a 1g tank.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

you know, after looking closer, that tank almost looks more like a 2-2.5 gallon.
anyway. i wouldn't be concerned with bettas jumping, never seen that before actually.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

I like how the tank is going, can't wait to see the tank when the plants fill in


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

The only Betta I had that was stupid enough to jump was the one in a 10 Gallon tank where the ENTIRE TOP was covered by a glass lid except for a small 1/2 inch by maybe 3 inch spot by the Hang On Back Filter. 

I found it across the room 10 days later dried up like a plastic toy. Someone told me that was called 'Potato Chip' syndrome. 

In all my other tanks with Bettas, they are the only fish in the tank and seem quite calm. 

Maybe this happens sometimes when they have other fish in the tank to 'interact' with. Or maybe that one was just stupid. 

So what has been your experience with Bettas jumping?


----------



## Velvetdragon (Feb 28, 2007)

*Jumping Fish*

Bettas are jumpers. Many many people have had bettas jump out and go crispy. Jumping is an adaptation in their native habitat.

The long finned bettas -- veiltails, halfmoons, deltas, and the like -- aren't as good at it as those with shorter, less heavy fins -- crowntails, plakats and so on. But all of them have been known to end their lives dried up on the carpet.

I really suggest you get a top for that aquarium. Even plastic canvas (needlepoint canvas from the craft store). 

Question: My betta tried to jump out of his bowl! Is this common?
Bettas Do Jump!
Bettas are known to be jumpers, some are known to jump more than others.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

I get attached to my creatures, but to me; a stupid fish is a stupid fish. (Unless you pay a lot of money for it). 

No offense meant. 

In the meantime, I am still missing my Blue Betta at my Office that died of old age.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

> Not true. You can't just toss plants in a tank and call it cycled.....because it hasn't cycled. Sure it certainly helps. I had a ton of plants in my 40g and it still went through a cycle like it should but the cycle was much shorter and not as *looks for the right word* "strong" as normal. On really small tanks this is fine but larger ones, it isn't. You still *should* cycle it.


Burks, you will really enjoy the Editorial from the April 2007 issue of the Tropical Fish Hobbyist. Makes for a very interesting read regarding cycling. (Great magazine too!)

Hey, which forum here would be appropriate for me to find information on Brackish Aquariums?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Jimbo205 said:


> Burks, you will really enjoy the Editorial from the April 2007 issue of the Tropical Fish Hobbyist. Makes for a very interesting read regarding cycling. (Great magazine too!)
> 
> Hey, which forum here would be appropriate for me to find information on Brackish Aquariums?


I have heard of TFH Magazine and it sounds really good so I may buy a year subscription to it  I just went on the website to get one free issue and should get it in 2-3 weeks, if I like it I am buying a full-year


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

it's a really good magazine, Amano has a section of his own in the magazine along with almost every kind of aquariums


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

guitardude9187 said:


> it's a really good magazine, Amano has a section of his own in the magazine along with almost every kind of aquariums


Really? That is awesome:icon_eek:


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

I stumbled across it while enjoying the Petsmart nearby my daytime job. I purchased my first issue just to enjoy the wonderful photos and look through the ads and aquatic world outside of aquatic plants. I found the breadth and depth of the articles so wonderful in addition to the great photos. I like the stuff online, but sometimes it is so good to have something in your hands to flip through. 

The writers and staff are really big time players in this hobby and industry. It is fun to learn from the best. I mean to me this is my hobby. But these guys and girls are the experts. 

It only took me 3 issues to realize how much of a good investment the subscription would be. I am not that much into salt water / marine / reef tanks but I am willing to look at their stuff just to broaden my horizons. A little bit of that world is colorful. A lot of it (no offense meant here) just looks like really, really ugly rocks and weird crap. I do like the brightly colored stuff, and I may someday try a Salt water / marine / reef Nano. Of course before then I will need to learn what the differences are. I think would like the chemistry part the most. I know the part I like least is how expensive it all sounds. I am not made of $$$$. But TFH is such a good investment. 

If you have a Petsmart nearby you and can't wait for your free issue, I highly recommend it. Of course, your local library might have it too. (I tend to read many times the things I pick up. Over and over and over again.) So much to learn.

Tell us what you think of it when you get yours. Or what your favorite TFH books are. (They print A LOT of them!)

Meanwhile, for sheer beauty and enjoyment - I really dig and admire tanks like yours Smalltank3! Looks great! :fish1:


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

*3.10.07*

I tore down my 10g today, because of green water that I could not get rid of. I then set it back up and will hopefully have it cycled in less than 3 weeks. 
Anyway, I took all the plants out of the 1g. I took my 3 Neons, Mystery Snail, and Oto, and put them in.(Temporary, waiting for safe 10g). I am going to watch this tank closely(parameters), because of the overstock in it. I am also housing my brother's snail, because of he had ick and used meds on his tank. This tank has 3 Neons, 2 Mystery Snails, an Oto, and a CT Betta. Here is a pic of the tank without the plants:








Planted:
















I took the Watersprite out because it was needed in the 10g. The water is a little cloudy from adding more Shulz's Aquatic Soil. 
I do not have a heater, yet. The tank temperature during the day ranges from 72 F being the lowest, and 76 F being the highest. I do want to get a heater that my brother has for his 5g, which is automatically set at 79 F. 
Future Plans:
Glosso
Heater
Neons, Oto, and Snails(1 goes to bro) into 10g
Oto

Smalltank


----------



## Kathryn002 (Nov 14, 2006)

Stunning Betta. Beautiful colours. 
I've been told they prefer tanks of around 5 gallons, but that is a very good tank compared to the vases some people put them in!! 
Keep us updated.


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

*3.25.07*

Hey everyone!
It's been a while since I've updated and yes there have been changes. The foxtail started to melt, so I threw it away. I added a piece of driftwood, moved the bacopa to the 10g, and added extra Taiwan Moss from the 10g that I got from Shadow I tied a little bit of it to the driftwood I added, and then just basically have the left side full of it. I kept the wisteria and put it in the back right corner. I also lowered the light so then my plants will grow:hihi: The Java Fern stem is directly behind the driftwood. 
I sold my bro the neons since he had 10 of them, and he wanted more. My CT Betta and mystery snail are in the 10g right now until I get cherries for it. My Oto, however, is in this tank. When I get the Cherries, the Betta and snail are going in this tank, and the Oto is going into the 10g. 








Then in the Taiwan Moss, I found this small odd plant that has 2 leaves coming from what looks like either a rhizome or a runner. My guess is Glosso or maybe even a very small anubia. Here is the pic of it:









Enjoy!

Smalltank:biggrin:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

the plant looks alot like lobelia cardinalis small form, coming back from melt.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Jimbo205 said:


> I stumbled across it while enjoying the Petsmart nearby my daytime job. I purchased my first issue just to enjoy the wonderful photos and look through the ads and aquatic world outside of aquatic plants. I found the breadth and depth of the articles so wonderful in addition to the great photos. I like the stuff online, but sometimes it is so good to have something in your hands to flip through.
> 
> The writers and staff are really big time players in this hobby and industry. It is fun to learn from the best. I mean to me this is my hobby. But these guys and girls are the experts.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, sounds like an awesome magazine! I can't wait for the free issue  But I don't have cash to buy a copy ATM, my Dad will be paying for the subscription. And I agree with the whole salt water/marine/reef thing you said 

Smalltank3: Your tank is looking better man, and congrats on the new sprout.:icon_smil


----------



## Ken (Jul 27, 2003)

hey Smalltank,

I just set up a betta nano at work. Reading your post has given me ideas. I would like to set up a full nano at home for a betta. 

About Bettas being jumpers... oh yeah. I had a female jump from her bowl into a 16oz glass of water I _was_ drinking. I had just set it down on my desk, and she took it upon herself to check it out. Now I try to keep anything tempting away from my bowl at work, trying not to give him any ideas...

Ken


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Ken said:


> hey Smalltank,
> 
> I just set up a betta nano at work. Reading your post has given me ideas. I would like to set up a full nano at home for a betta.
> 
> ...


That's awesome and hilarious:hihi: :hihi: Would have scared the crap out of me though! Good thing it wasn't coffee ........


----------



## agdavis (Jun 23, 2006)

What type of tank is this? It looks similar to the JBJ 3 gallon. Is it glass? Is the bottom of the tank actually blue or it just showing up that way in the pictures?


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

I forgot the brand, but I got it at petco. It is acrylic and yes the bottom of the tank is blue.
Sorry I'm not getting any updates. I'll get some as soon as I can.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

already had multiple jumpers, if you find them before they completely dry out they will come back, i have had 2 that did just that, they looked dead but once i put them back in water they came back just fine, fins were trashed but they lived. at least till one was dumb enough to jump again and i didnt find him till he was a potato chip.... still keep all of mine in 2 gal open top cubes, glass tops are a no-no as they just heat up the tanks too much here.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Smalltank3 said:


> I forgot the brand, but I got it at petco. It is acrylic and yes the bottom of the tank is blue.
> Sorry I'm not getting any updates. I'll get some as soon as I can.


Did the plants I sent make it into this tank? Any pics of it recently? This tank reminds me of those MiniBow 1g's.


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

Big change in the tank.
All the plants you see in the pictures before these are all gone. The Shulz's Aquatic soil is gone. It looks a lot better!
I put regular black gravel in the tank and nice white rock. I then took the Taiwan Moss from the driftwood and spread it out across the remaining areas of the substrate. I am planning on it filling it so it is sort of like an Iwugumi(sp?). The Betta is doing great! He makes regular bubble nest and flares at his reflection. When I come by the tank he goes up in the front of the tank and looks at me He is also eating good with him not even missing a piece of food. Well here's the pictures:








Angle:








Betta:









James from Cali: Unfortunately, the crypt spiralis rotted and clouded up the tank severely. When I took it out the tank cleared within 2 hours. The anacharis grew to about 5 inches then gave it to my brother who has a 30g planted tank. The Ceylon Hygro didn't make the trip. I got one healthy stem of it, but it rotted in my 10g. Thanks for the plants though. I appreciate your kindness.

Thanks for reading!

Smalltank


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

sounds like the betta is fine, i was a bit worried, that rock loooks like limestone, which raises PH and hardness severely.
As long as he acts okay, then it's fine.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it with the new gravel. The rock is lke not impressing me but when I see the moss growing around it then maybe it would look better. Nice work!


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute tank, Smalltank! I like it better now. That rock does look a bit big for the tank, but for some reason I kind of like it. I wonder if some vals would look good behind it, way in the back? Beautiful betta, too! I'm into bettas.



RESGuy said:


> That's awesome and hilarious:hihi:... Good thing it wasn't coffee ........


 I wonder if dropping my crowntail betta in some coffee would take the curls out of his tail. Or would it just make him run around flaring at the snails in there with him? And the pellia. And the copepods. And the air bubbles. And the red specks in the charcoal soilmaster. And...


----------

